# ACR I-Card changes?



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Has there been any change recently in ACR card requirements?

A friend of mine is visiting Philippines and has been here for almost 2 months already.

He just extended for another 2 months but they (BOI) did not ask him to get an ACR Card.

I always thought that when you extend after the initial 59 days you would be required to get an ACR card before they would process your visa extension.

Can anyone advise if there has been any changes? Thanks


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I can't directly answer your ? but only add another. Is the acquisition of the ACR Card actually a requirement, or is it something that has just routinely been done for so long that it is accepted as a requirement? I only ask because I have been in-country since 2014 on BB status and have only recently completed my 13A Permanent requirements and have been issued a ACR Card.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> I can't directly answer your ? but only add another. Is the acquisition of the ACR Card actually a requirement, or is it something that has just routinely been done for so long that it is accepted as a requirement? I only ask because I have been in-country since 2014 on BB status and have only recently completed my 13A Permanent requirements and have been issued a ACR Card.
> 
> Fred


It's not a requirement of the BB program to have an ACR card but can obtain one voluntarily.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

On the BB card the ACR is voluntary. For a tourist visa it has been a requirement of the 2nd extension. I have not heard of any changes... but you know how that goes...


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

> 2. Who are required to apply for an ACR I-Card?
> 
> All foreign nationals under immigrant and non-immigrant visas including holders of Temporary Visitor’s Visa, who have stayed for more than fifty nine (59) days in the Philippines.


ACR I-Card

If there's been any changes, they haven't updated the website..


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

> 2. Who are required to apply for an ACR I-Card?
> 
> All foreign nationals under immigrant and non-immigrant visas including holders of Temporary Visitor’s Visa, who have stayed for more than fifty nine (59) days in the Philippines.


ACR I-Card

If there's been any changes, they haven't updated the website..


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

No idea if its a change to the regulations but I'm on BB and applied for an ACR in Feb. For some reason I had to pay for a months extension plus a whole bunch of other fees including express service. Express, they're 'having a larf. Was told it would be ready in March, then April now May.....maybe


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

hogrider said:


> No idea if its a change to the regulations but I'm on BB and applied for an ACR in Feb. For some reason I had to pay for a months extension plus a whole bunch of other fees including express service. Express, they're 'having a larf. Was told it would be ready in March, then April now May.....maybe


That is how it seems to work - Mine was approved in Nov of 2017 and I finally received it in Mar of 2018. They are a very efficient organization. 

Fred


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> That is how it seems to work - Mine was approved in Nov of 2017 and I finally received it in Mar of 2018. They are a very efficient organization.
> 
> Fred


That gives me some hope that mine might be ready at the end of this month. Thanks Fred


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

*ACR I Card, visa/travel information*



Gary D said:


> It's not a requirement of the BB program to have an ACR card but can obtain one voluntarily.


Hi, I will be applying for a voluntary acr i card as I need this to open a bank account. I'm on Balikbayan status but there is one section on the application for visa/travel information that I'm not 100% sure what I should enter there since Balikbayan status is not a visa and it's just stamped BB in my passport by immigration. Any idea? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

BusyBC57 said:


> Hi, I will be applying for a voluntary acr i card as I need this to open a bank account. I'm on Balikbayan status but there is one section on the application for visa/travel information that I'm not 100% sure what I should enter there since Balikbayan status is not a visa and it's just stamped BB in my passport by immigration. Any idea? Thanks in advance.


Hi Busy, welcome to the forum. Though I am only relatively new compared to other members and currently living in Oz with my better half and 5 years behind on current protocols I do remember some 6 years ago when living in Manila, on my second 59 day extension was told I needed an ACR1 card, yep no problem, what does this entitle me too I asked? Well Sir you can open a bank account, get a drivers license and supposedly a plethora of other advantages, though I never applied for a local drivers license I did try to open a bank account with BDO,,,,,,, 4 times before success and a lot of sweet talking to eventually secure,,,,,, read my and other posts relating to opening a bank account in PH. You will have a laugh.
BTW when I applied for my ACR1 card in Intramuros from memory I got it the same day but as mentioned held little value.
Only a suggestion but if you are on BB then use your Asawas account and transfer funds as required from your home country as we do even though we have 2 accounts with BDO we limit what we deposit for obvious reasons.
Things have a way of happening both for locals and blow ins like me and though slowly have simply accepted that I/we go with the flow especially if one is in retirement mode, eventually it happens simply don't let it get up your nose.

Enjoy the forum.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi BusyBC, here's a link to the PBI and it states that anyone that has been here over 59 days can get an ACR Card.

This first link if you scroll down to Volunteer Registrant it says Balikbayan and your ACR Card will be red in color. ACR I-Card

Here's the link to the checklist and forms. Voluntary Application for ACR I-Card

If you have any more questions contact the PBI through their Official Facebook Page they do answer their messages and also the phone number is listed, I've contacted them by phone and message and they do answer their messages. https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

BusyBC57 said:


> Hi, I will be applying for a voluntary acr i card as I need this to open a bank account. I'm on Balikbayan status but there is one section on the application for visa/travel information that I'm not 100% sure what I should enter there since Balikbayan status is not a visa and it's just stamped BB in my passport by immigration. Any idea? Thanks in advance.


We opened a bank account 3 days after we arrived in 2012. We both had BB stamped passports and had a temporary address. We opened dollar and peso accounts which we still use to date. We advised the bank of our residential address months later.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

esv1226 said:


> We opened a bank account 3 days after we arrived in 2012. We both had BB stamped passports and had a temporary address. We opened dollar and peso accounts which we still use to date. We advised the bank of our residential address months later.


Things have changed since 2012.
I am on a BB, arrived here January 2018, and I was able to open an account at PSBank without the ACR I card, but the bank did ask me to obtain one, which I did after about 6 months of being here. The ACR I card is voluntary on a BB, but probably advisable.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am SRRV and do not have an ACR card. I had no issue opening a bank account or getting a lease.

I did have to explain to Globe that I was ACR card exempt, then to a Globe manager the same thing, to get my internet account approved. Once the manager saw that I was SRRV he OKed the application without having the ACR. This was despite it saying on my SRRV card that I am ACR exempt.

I would guess that a BB visa is similar, just explain 3 or 4 times politely that you are ACR card exempt and do not have one. Then escalate the issue and politely ask for a manager. Explain twice more then go to the bank next door where they might know the rules.

This of course will be easier in a place with lots of expats where they have seen the various types of visas. Just remember bank clerks and managers are not immigration experts and when they see a spot on the form asking for ACR card or other information blindly want that spot filled in.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I am SRRV and do not have an ACR card. I had no issue opening a bank account or getting a lease.
> 
> I did have to explain to Globe that I was ACR card exempt, then to a Globe manager the same thing, to get my internet account approved. Once the manager saw that I was SRRV he OKed the application without having the ACR. This was despite it saying on my SRRV card that I am ACR exempt.
> 
> ...


I filled all these requirements, ACR1, address with a 12 month lease, proof of working as an alien in the country for 12 months prior, my partner always with me to help explain/translate and yes as we all experience frustration after frustration, always a fight to secure the goal. Simply that is how it is in the Philippines and I have learnt that no amount of bitching will ever change the system that eventually works, one simply has to go with the flow and smile, try again. Heartache yes, frustrations even more so but OMO this is the country that I have chosen for retirement and I will dance to the tunes no matter how long they play. The Philippines has taught me many things, patience and humility are the best ones.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> my partner always with me to help explain/translate and yes as we all experience frustration after frustration, always a fight to secure the goal. Simply that is how it is in the Philippines and I have learnt that no amount of bitching will ever change the system , one simply has to go with the flow and smile, try again. Heartache yes, frustrations even more so but OMO this is the country that I have chosen for retirement and I will dance to the tunes no matter how long they play. The Philippines has taught me many things, patience and humility are the best ones.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Mostly PATIENCE and to no end. 

As far as dancing to the tunes, we have no choice as we are all a "guest" in their country and we have to keep this uppermost in mind. But it is our choice.

Fred


----------



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

tried to get second extension while i was in Davao on vacation without getting ACR card since i live in manila and didn't want to come back to Davao to pick it up.Tthey said no way, can't get one without the other.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Visa extension*



canounggoy said:


> tried to get the second extension while I was in Davao on vacation without getting ACR card since I live in Manila and didn't want to come back to Davao to pick it up. They said no way, can't get one without the other.


Looks like the rules have become more strict but if I'm not mistaken living here over 6 months they'd like you to get this ACR card, It has always been recommended that we as foreigners get this ACR card and there are benefits to having the card it's much easier to open bank accounts, cable or like services.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

esv1226 said:


> We opened a bank account 3 days after we arrived in 2012. We both had BB stamped passports and had a temporary address. We opened dollar and peso accounts which we still use to date. We advised the bank of our residential address months later.



Here's an update: BPI no longer allows a BB stamp holder to open an account. We simply wanted to change from ATM to checking account - to them that's a new account.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*ACR card and banks*



esv1226 said:


> Here's an update: BPI no longer allows a BB stamp holder to open an account. We simply wanted to change from ATM to checking account - to them that's a new account.


ESV1226 do you have an ACR card and as a Balikyban?


----------



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

Well got ACR thought now I can get stuff rolling. Not so fast it says tourist on it. BPI, Security Bank and BDO no luck to open an account. 
BDO said girlfriend couldn't even put me on her account or open a joint account.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Opening a Bank Account*



canounggoy said:


> Well got ACR thought now I can get stuff rolling. Not so fast it says tourist on it. BPI, Security Bank and BDO no luck to open an account.
> BDO said girlfriend couldn't even put me on her account or open a joint account.


I wouldn't give up just yet Canounggoy I'd try some other branches and even the same banks in different area's each branch is autonomous and bring with you your passport and other forms of ID and bills. :fingerscrossed: I use the PNB bank but they require a $500 US deposit so when you open a dollar account and then deposit checks, but I do remember that BDO only requires a $200 US deposit with no interest given, so if you no longer have dollars you can use a money changer to exchange your pesos into dollars.

When we opened up our bank account we had to provide photos they will either be 1x1 or 2x2, a utility bill showing our address and names, cable or internet bill some form of billing that shows your address and links you to it. We also had to add an additional $40 US dollars on top of the $500 deposit.

For many years my wife would cash checks with a money changer but on every dollar, we lose 4 pesos or more so once I arrived I opened up the bank account and the money saved getting the correct dollar to peso exchange paid for my deposit in just a matter of months.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

canounggoy said:


> Well got ACR thought now I can get stuff rolling. Not so fast it says tourist on it. BPI, Security Bank and BDO no luck to open an account.
> BDO said girlfriend couldn't even put me on her account or open a joint account.


I opened my account at PS Bank without an ACR-I card. I was on a tourist visa at the time and since have changed across to a BB. My ACR-I is also a tourist, no problem with my bank. How much cash are you intending to use to open the account? Not suggesting that would make a difference, but sometimes, money talks. We now have 3 separate accounts, mine, my wife and a household account.


----------



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

You don't say what year, things change here seems like faster than the US. Some government official decided to implement the law on the books or interpret a act a certain why bam it's Changed.
I will call them their subsidiary of metro bank which I didn't check. Guess I got discouraged. Thanks for info will keep plugging away at it would be nice to have place to stash some Cash.
Swabb ATM is working great though reimburse all my ATM fees.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

canounggoy said:


> You don't say what year, things change here seems like faster than the US. Some government official decided to implement the law on the books or interpret a act a certain why bam it's Changed.
> I will call them their subsidiary of metro bank which I didn't check. Guess I got discouraged. Thanks for info will keep plugging away at it would be nice to have place to stash some Cash.
> Swabb ATM is working great though reimburse all my ATM fees.



I opened my account approximately 18 months ago.


----------



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

Okay I will ask, all They can do is say no


----------

